# Banana Bird



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

One evening after a particularly long day at law school studying arcane property statutes, I glimpsed a banana on my counter and mistook it for Emma. So, naturally, the obvious next step was to do this. 

At first Emma was wary, but then she decided it was a fun toy. Then we ate it. Emma's a big fan of banana!


----------



## OooLalaMama (Mar 5, 2013)

That's so funny! Emma is adorable!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

L:rofl:L
That's so cute 
You colored the bannana as a cockatiel


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That is adorable! lol.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

that is so funny :lol:


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Hee hee 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

So... which one is Emma?


----------



## Boo1583 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!! Hahahaha!!!!  That is so funny!


----------



## retrochick (Oct 27, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

LOL! I love randomness!


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

So, naturally, the obvious next step was to do this.......
LOL..... That is so funny


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha that's so cute


----------

